# some questions about 605...



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

So, if I take the 605 update, can I still flash a 602 ROM? Im not dumb about android stuff, I am just confused because the update is just a keyboard fix


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

Idk about a full rom, but I did install a 602 theme by detonation without a problem.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> So, if I take the 605 update, can I still flash a 602 ROM? Im not dumb about android stuff, I am just confused because the update is just a keyboard fix


Yes you can. I'm not sure which kernel it uses because it says .602 in Settings, but you can indeed flash a .602 ROM to .605. (I have.)


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok cool, cause my friend gave me his X that was in 605 and asked me to put CM on it. The Droid 3 Root method will work right?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Ok cool, cause my friend gave me his X that was in 605 and asked me to put CM on it. The Droid 3 Root method will work right?


yes. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6199-How-to-ROOT-or-UNROOT-your-Droid-X
and you can flash revnumbers cm4dxgb on 605.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Ok cool, cause my friend gave me his X that was in 605 and asked me to put CM on it. The Droid 3 Root method will work right?


Indeed. It'll work. I've done it also on .605. You're good to go.

Edit: And razorloves beat me by a few seconds...


----------



## alpha25100 (Jun 11, 2011)

Do you guys know if this cm4dx flash reqiures the the fix zip?
If so can the cm4dx zip for the froyo kernal be used? If not can someone point me in the right direction...


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

alpha25100 said:


> Do you guys know if this cm4dx flash reqiures the the fix zip?
> If so can the cm4dx zip for the froyo kernal be used? If not can someone point me in the right direction...


cm4dx rom (official) is based on the froyo kernel (.340). it requires my aio fix zip.
cm4dxgb rom (unnoficial) is based on gb kernel (.596 or .602 or .605). does not require aio fix zip.

see here for instructions http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1633-HOWTO-Install-the-Newest-Working-CM4DX-Update.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone know what to do when your sbfing to 602 and it gives you a error half way through?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"bretth18 said:


> Does anyone know what to do when your sbfing to 602 and it gives you a error half way through?


There's a sbf sticky thread with a guide and tips and tons of posts where people share their experience with it and what problems they might have had.


----------



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

is there any reason to install the new .605 ... i'm running 9-28 just fine ... i'm just curious if it is work the whole sfb just to get the keyboard fix when I don't use stock ...


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"tharris297 said:


> is there any reason to install the new .605 ... i'm running 9-28 just fine ... i'm just curious if it is work the whole sfb just to get the keyboard fix when I don't use stock ...


Right. There's no reason to since you don't use stock


----------

